# May Waiting Game Pt 7



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home

Hi

Paddle - good to see you over here! Hope tomorrow brings you better luck than today!

Sue - good luck for your earlier than planned IUI!

Ange - I've done the same as you strong, till you get to the Lister then balled....... I'm so sorry that it was neg for you, please don't give up hope that it will happen! 

Lordy - thanks for letting me know your info so I can add to the list! Sorry that last year you had a m/c........

Trudy - don't worry about being a slob! pj's are the best! ^thumbsup^

Love and luck!

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04 
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04 
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04 
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04 
Paddle ICSI 27.05.04 
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
Minkey IUI 28.05.04
Lordy32 IVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04
trudy FET ICSI 08.06.04
Neona IUI 11.06.04


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Monica, Sarz, Thistle & Ange

I'am so sorry you's got a -ve. I know how hard it is to take and you wonder where you go from here but it's now a week for me since it was all over and it has been tough but i am nowstarting to feel positive again and thinking maybe better luck next time.

Sending you all ^group^, thinking of you all and sprinkling lots of  for next time round.

Love Janice. 

PS Thanx Sue for showing me how to do smilies. J.x


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi everynone
only logged on yesterday morn n i cant believe how much ive had 2 read up!!!
very sorry 2 the girls that got -ives, cant imagine what you are going through, hugs 2 you all     

dont know what came over me yesterday kept getting upset 4 stupid little reasons, broke my oven door ( didnt realise how strong i was). went 2 bed at 7 pm, had a sh*t day.
hope everyone else is ok(well i bet u was until u read this depressing message)

love lisa x x x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

Officially in the 2ww now. IUI at 7pm last night with yet another donor. The shortage is getting worse and we couldn't even get a blond haired one this time.

My only worry is I had the HCG a little late. I should have had it at 11pm on day 12 and I had it 1pm day 13. WE can only wait!!!


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

And what a busy board this is - I've not been really busy the last 2 days (thank goodness!!) and I can't believe how much has happened!!

Big hugs   to Sonia, Sarz, Ange, Monica and Thistle on your sad, sad news. I understand how you feel and hope you take some time for yourselves. Chin up and good luck.

Congratulations  
to NC on your brilliant news - it really does keep us all going!!

Good luck to Paddle and Vonnie for todays results - fingers crossed for you.

And Good Luck to Sharon, Minkey, Lordy and Alli (my fellow 1 embie Eggie!) for tomorrows testing.

Sorry I've not mentioned everyone - although some of you have gone a little quiet - but I'm wishing you all well
with whatever bit you're at!! 

As for me the big day approaches (t minus 2 and counting!!!) and I so try not to be obssessed with it but just can't help it! Had a busy day at work yesterday and then back to Tai Chi last night (my first since et) and so was so tired I fell fast asleep when I went to bed for the first time in days! I had some spotting at this time last attempt and so can't help feel a bit excited, even though I know it means nothing.
I'm glad that I've got the 3 days of the bh weekend after my test so I've got time to recover before I have to go back to work. We've no plans yet as everything we do seems to hinge on the outcome of Sat morning......

It really has been a long time this time 

Anyhow, my thoughts are with you all.
Sending luck and


Lisa xxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hello ladies!

I have come to spread my  to you all

And wish you all the luck in the world as i'm on   

YOU WILL GET THERE! 

Zoe x

5wks


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Well as predicted I got another BFN this morning with the onslaught of bleeding. Now in a real low and not sure what to do next. 5 -ves with no slim +ve, need to sit down and discuss with the doctor to see which way to pursue.

Today I just want to wallow !!!

I will keep sending out positive fibes for those of you still in 2ww.

To those of you with -ves my thoughts are with you all the way.

Hugs to all

Paddle


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

To Monica, Sarz, Thistle, Ange and Paddle - I am so sorry you didnt get the results that you were hoping for. Sending you a big haug and hoping that next time is your lucky go. ^group^ ^group^ ^group^

Congratulations to NC on your positve result. Hope you are on  

Vonnie - Hoping you get the result you want today. We are all thinking of you 

SharonM, Minkey, Lordy32, LisaA and JenF - Good luck to all of you on your tests in the next couple of days. We need lots of positves as there have been too many sad results recently.       Thats 6 in total for you five + me. I test tomorrow. 

Love to all
Alli
x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just want to wish Alli, Sharon, Minkey and Lordy32 lots of luck for tomorrow's result  

Vonnie - hope you had a good result to day

Paddle - big hugs to you 

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi there,

Paddle - you wallow away girl, there's nothing wrong with it if you ask me! Really sorry about your result  and take your time before thinking about the next step - we all know how hard this whole business is.

Alli - Thanks for the  and I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for that 1 little embie (and all you others testing tomorrow)

Good luck all,
Lisa xxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I want to wish Alli, Sharon, Minkey and Lordy32 lots of luck for tomorrow's test.  

Vonnie - Fingers crossed that you have the result you want today!!

Paddle - big  to you and DH. It can't be easy going through what you have been through and my thoughts are with you xx 

Hi to everyone else - has it only been 9 days since transfer - it's going on forever and ever and ever.
Lulu xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Eggies

Lulu - I know what you mean, we had ET the same day (19th) and it is feeling like weeks ago......my test date is the 3rd though so i have got a bit longer than 2 weeks i am very tempted to test early but DH is not keen - he doesnt want to get a false reading by testing too soon. Oh i just dont know!

Good luck to all the testers in the next couple of days....we all need some +ives for a boost so sending  and   to all.

Take it easy 2ww'ers
Clare


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello
am i in the right place? 
i had e/t on the 25th and was posting on the darling buds of may 
im due to test on the 9th june so i suppose im not a may tester but couldnt find a thread for june yet!
its my 1st ivf and i was an egg sharer 
hope i can join you all?
love eloundaxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Zoe B

Wow congrats to you and your dh!

Fab news on your pg!

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

To everyone who has had a -ve result - thinking of you and wishing you heaps of luck in the future.

Alli, Sharon, Minky & Lordy - Lots of luck for your tests.

Laine x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Paddle - posted to you on the Lister thread, so sorry  

Elounda - welcome across! and good luck! Everyone for May and June are together at the moment - till we hit the month of June - next week!

Vonnie - really hoping you are OK?

sharon, Allison, Minkey, Lordy and Lisa - lots of love and positive vibes for your tests!     

Love and luck!

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04  
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04 
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04 
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04 
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04 
Paddle ICSI 27.05.04 
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04
Minkey IUI 28.05.04
Lordy32 IVF 28.05.04
LisaA IVF 29.05.04
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04
trudy FET ICSI 08.06.04
Elounda IVF 09.06.04
Neona IUI 11.06.04


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

To Paddle

Just wanted to say I know exactly how you feel, I've had three goes at ICSI and a FET, all negative. Its very tough and you feel so isolated - thank goodness for this site!! Also I don't know what we would have done without our little cat, she's been a godsend.

Take care, sending lots of big hugs your way.

Ansie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to say good luck to my fellow testers tomorrow - Sharon, Allison and Lordy.

I have everything crossed for you all (& myself!)

Minkey x


----------



## jani08 (May 15, 2004)

Paddle, sorry you got BFN, this can be so unfair, you look all around and think why? when i've got so much to offer and sometimes (not being judgemental) but others seem not to have but can achieve this in a blink of an eye. 

Wishing lots of luck and  to all those testing over next couple of days. Me & DP going off to Brussells tomorrow morning to forget our rollercoaster ride over past few weeks. No doubt when back on Sunday will take some catching up on here to keep up with you all. Wishing you all lots of good news.

*Hadn't forgotten you NC  *  and just wanted to say      
chuffed for you hun. janice.x


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi

Thanks everyone for their kind thoughts and words.

Big ^group^for all those who weren't successful this time and massive  to NC - well done and keep well n healthy.

Good luck to those still waiting to test.

Feeling better today and think we will go again as think I will be more emotionally prepared the second time.......not saying it will be easier. Whilst I was very realistic of it all I cannot explain how devastated and completely gutted I felt when it didn't work........but there are plenty people who have went through much worse than me and more often so should stop feeling sorry for myself.

Going on hols in a few weeks for a drunken laze in the sun then back to business.

Take care everyone


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

I cant believe it - I got a positive! Trying not to get too excited as I know there is still a long way to go and I have got this far before but I really am on  

Good luck to SharonM, Minkey, Lordy32, LisaA (Now you have to believe that it really 'does only take one') and JenniferF on your tests today and tomorrow. Lets make it 6 in a row! 

Vonnie - Hope you are OK and that you got the result that you wanted.

Love Alli
x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

OMG ALLISON ~ CONGRATS  

Its such a shock isn't it, i remember this time last week when i climbed on  still not getting off

We have 1st scan 2 wks today, & docs appt same day, can't wait to get started!

Maybe we could be pg buddies 

Zoe x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Zoe,

PG buddies would be good and Ipswich PG buddies at that. Hope your scan/doctors appointment goes well. Still waiting to hear when mine will be. keep smiling!

Love Alli
x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I forgot about you being Ipswich!

We can meet up when we big & fat! LOL

Take care of urself x

Zoe x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Alli, Alli, Alli,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm soooooo excitd for you hun     

You really have made my day - and brought a tear to my eye in the office! What a fantastic way to start the weekend.

It gives me more hope for tomorrow, but almost makes me more scared, but well done you!!!

Look forward to hearing how you all get on and love and luck for the future for you and DH.

Lisa xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Alli

*Congratulations!!!!!! *  

I am so pleased for you - my stomach leapt when I read your news!!!

Love Ange x


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Alli,

CONGRATS    I am so pleased for you. Good Luck. See you over on the Bun in the Oven thread!!

Love JoanneL


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Alli

Fantastic News - *CONGRATULATIONS* 

Feeling a bit more settled today and will not make any plans till we have our follow-up appt on the 10th June.

Now just looking forward to a holiday 27th June, lots of food and wine to enjoy!

Paddle
xxx


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

I got my negative yesterday from the hosp. AF hasn't come yet, but am waiting for the onslaught. 

No matter how much you think you're prepared for the -ve, you never are. A very emotional day yesterday. Had to work so spent the day putting on a 'nothing's wrong with me face' and by the time I got home I was a wreck!

Feeling a little better today, but don't want to speak to anyone, just want to be on my own. Already focused and ready to get started again in 6 weeks time.

Congrats to NC and Alli. Well done girls. You must be so thrilled. Wishing you every success in your pgs.

Big hugs to monicatje, Thistle and Paddle, I'm thinking of you girls.

Good luck to everyone testing today and the next few days. Looking forward to hearing a lot more +ves.

Vonnie


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Vonnie

I'm really sorry about your result. 

You're right about not being prepared - it's hit me really hard and I'm still tearful a couple of days down the line.

Looks like we've both got frosties so we could end up on our next cycle together again!

Look after yourself

Love Ange x


----------



## Lordy32 (Apr 26, 2004)

AllisonT many, many congratulations you must be over the moon. Had my blood test this morning and am waiting for the dreaded call...will update when I know. Good luck to my fellow testers today as well...

Lordy
xx


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

It will be nice to have some familiar company for next time around. At least I won't be so new to the game next time!!!

With no stimulation there should be no excuses of OHSS to stop me from having 2 embies put back, so hopefully I'll be doubling my chances......

So how soon can we get on with this??

Vonnie


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Vonnie - I've got my appointment with my consultant on 14 June and she'll advise me. The nurse I spoke to says they like you to have a break before the next one - probably for your sanity! 

I'm going to book a holiday for July and then start again.

Love Ange x


----------



## Lordy32 (Apr 26, 2004)

well I have just had my phone call and it was positive......I am on cloud nine and can't believe it. 

Just thought I would share my news....fingers crossed until my first scan that it all goes well.

Good luck to everyone else and thanks for all the support and kind words it has been a real god send

love
Lordy
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Vonnie - so sorry to read of your negative   let's hope those frosties of yours do the trick in a few weeks time!

Lordy and Allison - wonderful news from you both today! Congratulations!  

Sharon and Minkey - good luck for both your tests, hope you are OK.

Lisa and Jennifer - good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you too.

Love and luck!

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04   
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04 
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04 
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04 
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04 
Paddle ICSI 27.05.04 
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04 
sharon m IUI 28.05.04
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04 
Minkey IUI 28.05.04 
Lordy32 IVF 28.05.04 
LisaA IVF 29.05.04 
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04
luise IVF 31.05.04
lulu434 ICSI 01.06.04
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
Nicnack ICSI 02.06.04
Clare25 ICSI 03.06.04
Lisae IVF 04.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04
trudy FET ICSI 08.06.04
Elounda IVF 09.06.04
Neona IUI 11.06.04


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow Lordy

CONGRATULATIONS - You've brought a smile to my face reading your news - well done girl!    

Clare


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Lordy

Congratulations - that's fantastic news!

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

And Lordy what brilliant news - it's so great to have a couple of positives today!!!

  

What a fantastic day it must be for you and your dh and I wish you both well for the future.

I feel like a kid on Christmas eve, who has presents to open but also a really important exam to sit!! I can't concentrate on work at all and am planning to stay home and watch Friends and Big Brother - anything trashy enough to take my mind off how sick I'm feeling...

Although I'm dreading the result, I now just want to know rather than this impossible waiting.

I suppose it's not long now......

take care all,
Lisa xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Lordy

Fantastic news!!
      
Congratulations to you and DH xx

Lulu


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

GOOD LUCK LISA

Be thinking of you tomorrow

Clare
xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Alli & Lordy!! Brilliant news!!!

I too got a positive today & have done 3 tests because I could not believe it. 

What a great day!

Minkey x


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

WOW,

What a day 3, yes count 'em 3   

Many congratulations to Minkey, Lordya and Alli

Good luck for tomorrow Lisa, so close how do you manage to stay away from those hpt's?

I have just 5 jittery days to go. I swing from positive to being convinced my embies didn't stick.....Can't think of much else! How is everyone else coping?

Love Nicnack


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

OMG!!

Well done Minkey

I can't believe we have 3 great +ve's - kinda feel the pressure's on and it can't keep being such a great run. I have my hpt sat on the bathroom ready to, but I'm too worried about going too early, so tomorrow it will be. Can't believe how shaky I feel already!!!

Hope you're all bearing up too.

Lisa xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Minkey

Congratulations!! Wonderful news! 

Good luck to Lisa and Jenny testing tomorrow and Luise for Monday - fingers crossed!

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

I got a -ve this morning. I'm really finding it tough today. DH is being brilliant, as has everyone we've now told, but I'm feeling so miserable.

I don't know how to face round 2 at the moment as this time has been really difficult for us both. I'm just so tired and can't think straight. 

I'll let you know how I'm doing in a few days.

Lisa x


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Oh Lisa,

How utterly unfair and 

Take time to come to terms with the news and then try and make plans for the future.

Sending you  ^group^

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Lisa,

So very sorry to hear that you got a -ve.

Look after yourself.

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Minkey, Alli & Lordy,

Congratulations on your pg's girls.

Laine x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lisa,

Really sorry to hear about your negative. Hope you are OK....

Minkey x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Lisa,

so very sorry to hear your news, ^group^, take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Minkey, Alli & Lordy,

CONGRATULATIONS - WELL DONE!

Luv
Gailx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Lisa

So sorry to read you sad news - I wish you all the very best in whatever you and DH decide to do next.

Sending you and DH lots of  
Lulu xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Lisa - so sorry that you got a negative today. Don't make any big decisions in the face of sad news - you'll be too raw.  

Thinking of those of you left to test from May.....

sharon, Jennifer and Luise....

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Vonnie and LisaA - I am so sorry that you didnt get the result you hoped for. Sending lots of big hugs. ^group^ Its a very emotitional time so give yourselves time to recover before you make plans for future attempts. I am sure you will both achieve your dream another time. ^group^

Lordy32/Minkie - Congratulations girls. I am so pleased for you both.    Look after yourselves. 

SharonM/JenniferF - Hope things are OK? My fingers are crossed for both of you 

Good luck to Luise, Lulu434, Emmo O, Oink, Nicnack, Clare25, Lisae, MizzGizz and Triciah who all test later this week. 

Thanks to everyone for their lovely messages following my positive result on Friday. They mean a lot. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

It's amazing the difference a few days will make. Thursday and Friday were not good , but yesterday I felt almost human again. Hubby and I went out and had a few drinks and then a few more and then a few more..... ^drunk^ I enjoyed every single one of them! It was great to let my hair down  I so badly needed it. 

Now I'm ready for round 2. ^thumbsup^

Still waiting for the onslaught of AF.  Would have thought it would be here by now!

Lisa, I'm so sorry you got a -ve. My heart goes out to you. 

Where are all you May -ves hanging out for the next few weeks? ^group^

Vonnie


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Vonnie,

Glad to hear you're feeling more positive. Saturday was a realy bad day, with an unbelievable black cloud over me. I was  every time someone called.
We had an invite to join some friends on a day trip to Bath yesterday which was great and I'd woken up feeling much more positive. But by the time we got home I was so tired I got really upset again - and that seems to be the problem, I think I'm emotionally very tired and that's making me physically tired too.

Hey ho,
I'll have a quiet day today and hopefully will be able to really relax in a day or two.

I'd love to know where to hang out for the next few weeks as I feel a bit lost now.  
I can't keep hanging around this board but not sure where everyone else is??

Take care all,
Lisa x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Vonnie and Lisa

It does take a few days to get out from under the black cloud, doesn't it? Each morning I've been feeling so depressed but throughout the day things have got better until the next morning. This morning, however, I felt fine. I've not blubbed today so I must be feeling stronger. We also went to Bath yesterday , Lisa, to see DH's brother and family - that was lovely - it's good to be with other people and have your mind distracted for a while. Also good to have some alcohol without worrying!

AF came yesterday so feeling a bit drained. When are your next appointments with your consultants? Mine's on 14th. I'll probably try again with a frostie in July.

About where to hang out - we could always go to the inbetween cycles thread or I don't suppose there's anything to stop us staying on here. Don't mind!!

Hope you're having a good day.

Love Ange x


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Ange & Lisa,

I've just started a new thread for us over at inbetween treatments called 'May Waiters'. See ya over there.

If anyone else would like to join us that's where we'll be hanging out until our next try.

Vonnie.


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Vonnie/LisaA/Ange - My heart goes out to you all as you are stuggling out from under that black cloud. Try and take one day at a time and plan some little treats so you have nice things to look forward to - maybe a eal with friends or a break away or something. I wish you all better success next time round. 

Trudy - Enjoy the opportunity of DH looking after you. I know I always thought that was one of the highlights of the 2WW. You probably dont need to lie in bed all week but just dont do anything silly. Hope it works out for you. 

SharonM/JenniferF - Hope things are OK? My fingers are crossed for both of you 

Good luck to Luise, Lulu434, Emmo O, Oink, Nicnack, Clare25, Lisae, MizzGizz and Triciah who all test later this week. 


Love Alli
x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I have fingers crossed for you girls!!!

Zoe x


----------



## luise (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much recently - I've been off on a camping holiday. I meant to post a message before I went, but I was so busy getting last minute provisions that I just ran out of time. 

I just got back this afternoon and thought I'd drop in to let you know I got a BFP on Monday!! I'm still a bit stunned and can't quite believe it, but I guess it will sink in soon. My test was all a bit surreal - I went off to the toilet block at 6.30am and came back with my little pot of wee to test in the tent. When we got the wonderful two lines we couldn't cheer or anything because of our family and friends in next door tents, who had no idea what we were doing. I'm not quite sure what everyone thought because I went from being a stress case on Sunday to a happy skippy person on Monday.

Anyway, enough about me. I've been checking the last few pages of the board...

Minkey, Alli and Lordy - MANY CONGRATULATIONS on your positives and good luck for the next few weeks. 

Vonnie and Lisa, I was so sorry to hear you had negatives. I have been thinking about you both and was so hoping that you'd got better news. I hope you are holding up OK - its a horrible feeling and does take some time to feel positive again. Sending you and your DH's BIG HUGS.   

Luise xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Luise - many congrats to you and your dh!  now the fun really begins! Hope the holiday was good too!

Anyone heard from Jennifer or Sharon?

Think the following are now posting on the June thread:
lulu434
Nicnack
Clare25
trudy
Lisae
Elounda 
Neona

so gonna move them off this list but give those who perhaps haven't caught up yet the link to the June thread! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=9141;start=80

Love and luck!

 
 

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxx

GOOD LUCK!

JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou  FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04 
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04 
mcmak IVF 13.05.04 
mimhg IUI 14.05.04 
kimj IUI 14.05.04 
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04 
Anastasia ICSI 19.05.04 
clare b FET IVF 20.05.04 
murtle IUI 20.05.04 
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04 
Kim IVF 20.05.04 
Gail M IVF 20.05.04  
Laine Clomid 20.05.04 
jani08 IVF 21.05.04 
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04 
Rachel 28 ICSI 21.05.04 
ZoeB  ICSI 21.05.04 
Sonia IVF 23.05.04 
sarz ICSI 25.05.04 
Larwa FET ICSI 25.05.04 
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04 
NC FET ICSI 26.05.04 
monicatje ICSI 26.05.04 
Thistle ICSI 27.05.04 
Paddle ICSI 27.05.04 
Vonnie IVF 27.05.04 
sharon m IUI 28.05.04 
Allison T DIVF 28.05.04 
Minkey IUI 28.05.04 
Lordy32 IVF 28.05.04 
LisaA IVF 29.05.04 
JenniferF IUI 29.05.04 
luise IVF 31.05.04 
*JUNE*
Emmo O IUI 02.06.04
Oink IUI 02.06.04
mizz-gizz IUI 04.06.04
Triciah IUI 05.06.04


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Luise - Congratulations to you and DH. Must have been really hard to stay quiet in yr tent after result. hope you enjoyed your hols. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Sue, I am afraid that on reading the IUI pages both Jenny & Sharon were not succesful this month.

Good luck to all the June girls xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Candy, thanks for letting me know and hugs (((((((hugs)))))) to Jenny and Sharon......

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Luise

Congratulations!! Fantastic news!  

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Luise,

Well done and many congrats for you both. I wish you well for the rest of your pregnancy.
Love Lisa xx


----------



## luise (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi girls and thank you for your good wishes - especially Ange and Lisa, because it must be really hard to be pleased for someone else having just had the disappointment of a negative. 

Lisa, I'm really glad to see that you are planning round 3 - I hope this is the one for you. You deserve some luck after the hard time you had this time round, so fingers and toes crossed that someone is smiling on you this time.

Ange, good luck to you too with those little frosties when you are ready to go again.

Love Luise xx


----------

